# This asian lady



## Planosss enraged (Dec 21, 2020)

So, there is a frontend tm and she’s asian, right? She wears hella masks, like the shield and everything, to a point where even her asian accent is muffled.
I use to think she’s being very cautious, and I think she is , but in terms of exhibiting her asian-ness/asianicity.
I think she wears the kit from a field hospital nurse in a combat zone, to hide her asian traits. Perhaps fearing retaliation because of the Chinese virus.
Should I approach her and offer my support,  or should I call hotline for excessive ppe?


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 21, 2020)

🤭


----------



## happygoth (Dec 21, 2020)

Definitely don't approach her. Social distancing, buddy.


----------



## NKG (Dec 21, 2020)

This is racist but okay


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 21, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Definitely don't approach her. Social distancing, buddy.


She’s a human just like me, only asian.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 21, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> This is racist but okay


These are all real observations, including the race of the individual. Merely observing.


----------



## NKG (Dec 21, 2020)

Planosss said:


> These are all real observations, including the race of the individual. Merely observing.


It doesn't matter what her race is though.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 21, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> It doesn't matter what her race is though.


When it comes to china virus and her ethnicity, I think there can be backlash. I have seen backlash, btw how you been?


----------



## NKG (Dec 21, 2020)

Planosss said:


> When it comes to china virus and her ethnicity, I think there can be backlash. I have seen backlash, btw how you been?



@commiecorvus 🙄 I need you to stop the car


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey, hey, hey stop this cancel culture. Or tell me to gtfo.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 21, 2020)

Planosss said:


> She’s a human just like me, only asian.


SOCIAL DISTANCING


----------



## NKG (Dec 21, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Hey, hey, hey stop this cancel culture. Or tell me to gtfo.


I shouldn't need to tell you. Social que the mofo out


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 21, 2020)




----------

